# Passar vergonha



## Kati Carvalho

Buenos días! 
Como eu diria 'passar vergonha' em espanhol?
Ejemplo: "Preciso estudar para essa prova para não passar vergonha de novo."


----------



## cordobes82

"Pasar vergüenza", sin ningún problema.
También muy coloquial: "pasar papelón".


----------



## Kati Carvalho

cordobes82 said:


> "Pasar vergüenza", sin ningún problema.
> También muy coloquial: "pasar papelón".


Muchas gracias! Eres de Córdoba?


----------



## pkogan

cordobes82 said:


> "Pasar vergüenza", sin ningún problema.
> También muy coloquial: "pasar papelón".


También, HACER UN PAPELÓN.


----------



## patriota

Em português, também temos a expressão _"fazer um papelão_", mas não ficaria bem no exemplo da prova. Ela está mais relacionada a comportamentos reprováveis em público, como gritar com alguém sem motivo.


----------



## gato radioso

É curioso, mas em Espanha pelo menos, _hacer un papelón_ é algo diferente. Por estes lados é quando estás muito incomodado numa situação, mas tens de aguentar e guardar a compostura como si nada estranho ou desagradável estivesse a passar-se.


----------



## olivinha

Necesito estudiar para este examen para no hacer el ridículo otra vez.
A ver qué dicen los compañeros hispanohablantes.


----------



## pfaa09

gato radioso said:


> É curioso, mas em Espanha pelo menos, _hacer un papelón_ é algo diferente. Por estes lados é quando estás muito incomodado numa situação, mas tens de aguentar e guardar a compostura como si nada estranho ou desagradável estivesse a passar-se.


Aqui em Portugal, para essa situação dizemos: _Engolir sapos._


----------



## gato radioso

pfaa09 said:


> Aqui em Portugal, para essa situação dizemos: _Engolir sapos._



Esa es buena, no la sabía.


----------



## Carfer

Em todo o caso, quem '_engole sapos/um sapo_' engole-os muito contrariado e, regra geral, deixa transparecer a contrariedade ou afirma mesmo que o faz/aceita/ para evitar um mal maior ou por não ter opção. Não me parece ser a mesma coisa, uma vez que a expressão espanhola implica fingir que se faz ou aceita com agrado.
_'Fazer um papelão_', na acepção que lhe deu o patriota, está no Priberam, mas, em Portugal e no que me toca, nunca encontrei a expressão fora do âmbito cénico, reportando-se a um desempenho excepcional de um actor. Que me ocorra, o nosso equivalente mais comum será '_fazer uma cena_' ou, coloquialmente, _'fazer um chavascal_' (o termo também significa, cá, desordem, porcaria, sujidade, chiqueiro, além de barulho, gritaria excessiva e injustificada)


----------



## olivinha

gato radioso said:


> Esa es buena, no la sabía.


Pero en español, tenéis _tragarse sapos_, no?


----------



## gato radioso

olivinha said:


> Pero en español, tenéis _tragarse sapos_, no?



Mmmm si, pero _"hacer el papelón"_ ("papel" aquí es en el sentido de representar un personaje en una película u obra de teatro) es mucho más común, sobre todas en esas situaciones que son ridículas pero tienes que afectar dignidad.

_"Tragarse un sapo" _puede también ser lo mismo, pero para mí es cuando alguien te pone en una situación incómoda y quisieras darle una contestación tajante (_"darle un -buen- corte"_) pero no te atreves por prudencia y tienes que _"hacer el papelón"_.


----------



## zema

Es curioso cómo interpretamos "papelón" de distintas maneras según las latitudes.
En Argentina _"hacer un papelón"_ o _"pasar papelones"_ es, como ya se dijo, hacer el ridículo, pasar vergüenza. Y alguien que a menudo pasa vergüenza o se expone al ridículo es un _"papelonero"_.

Lo que se entiende por "fazer um papelão" en Brasil, supongo que por aquí sería  _"hacer un triste papel/un papel lamentable"_ o _"dar un triste espectáculo"_.

Para el "papelão" de un actor que comenta Carfer diríamos _"hacer un gran papel"._

Y a lo que le dicen "papelón" en España no estoy seguro de entenderlo bien, pero por la explicación de Gato lo asocio sobre todo con _"un bochorno"/"un papel bochornoso"._


----------



## pkogan

olivinha said:


> Necesito estudiar para este examen para no hacer el ridículo otra vez.
> A ver qué dicen los compañeros hispanohablantes.


Impecable construcción!


----------



## Dymn

olivinha said:


> Necesito estudiar para este examen para no hacer el ridículo otra vez.
> A ver qué dicen los compañeros hispanohablantes.


Puede, es que realmente no sé qué tienen en mente los lusófonos cuando dicen "_passar vergonha_".

En castellano *pasar vergüenza* es experimentar vergüenza, ya sea por algo que haces tú u otra persona, del mismo modo que uno puede pasar frío, o pasar hambre. *Hacer el ridículo* en cambio es que a los demás les parece ridículo lo que estás haciendo.

La diferencia radica por tanto en el sujeto de la sensación. Puedes pasar vergüenza pero no hacer el ridículo (en tal caso te falta confianza en ti mismo), o puedes hacer el ridículo y no pasar vergüenza (tienes un exceso de confianza).

Creo que muchas veces el "_passar vergonha_" portugués se avecina al "_hacer el ridículo_" castellano, así que seguramente estés en lo cierto.

Mi intento de traducción idiomática sería: _tengo que estudiar para este examen o volveré a hacer el ridículo_.


----------



## olivinha

Dymn said:


> Puede, es que realmente no sé qué tienen en mente los lusófonos cuando dicen "_passar vergonha_".
> 
> En castellano *pasar vergüenza* es experimentar vergüenza, ya sea por algo que haces tú u otra persona, del mismo modo que uno puede pasar frío, o pasar hambre. *Hacer el ridículo* en cambio es que a los demás les parece ridículo lo que estás haciendo.
> 
> La diferencia radica por tanto en el sujeto de la sensación. Puedes pasar vergüenza pero no hacer el ridículo (en tal caso te falta confianza en ti mismo), o puedes hacer el ridículo y no pasar vergüenza (tienes un exceso de confianza).
> 
> Creo que muchas veces el "_passar vergonha_" portugués se avecina al "_hacer el ridículo_" castellano, así que seguramente estés en lo cierto.
> 
> Mi intento de traducción idiomática sería: _tengo que estudiar para este examen o volveré a hacer el ridículo_.


Gracias por la detallada explicación, Dymn!
Pero entonces se puede decir en castellano _Tengo que estudiar para este examen o volveré a pasar vergüenza_, pregunto.
Gracias.


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> no sé qué tienen en mente los lusófonos cuando dicen "_passar vergonha_".




_'Vergonha',_ neste uso, é um vexame, é ficar mal visto aos olhos de outrem. Pode ser o resultado de um comportamento imoral, de incompetência, de uma forma de agir reprovável ou que fica muito aquém do que se esperava ou daquilo a que quem passa a vergonha está obrigado. Não tem de ser uma situação que provoque o riso ou que torne a pessoa alvo de chacota, porque em tal caso diremos, de facto, _'ridículo_'. Agora, claro, a fronteira entre as duas não é sempre clara e uma permite frequentemente a outra.


----------



## Dymn

olivinha said:


> Pero entonces se puede decir en castellano _Tengo que estudiar para este examen o volveré a pasar vergüenza_, pregunto.


Yo creo que sí pero me suena mejor "_hacer el ridículo_" porque es algo a lo que la gente le tiene más miedo normalmente.


----------



## Vichinho

Igualmente "Hacer un papelón" es muy sectorial, porque por ejemplo en Chile no se dice eso, directamente solo se usa "Pasar vergüenza" u otras expresiones que te dejaré al final del texto. Yo diría que si quieres aprender español neutral aprendas algunas expresiones de paises pero siempre teniendo conciencia de que son de otros paises y que no son expresiones neutrales. 

En chile también se puede decir:
*Dar la hora  (Di la hora con la prueba de matemáticas)
Perder el tiempo (Perdí el tiempo con el examen) 
*


----------

